# Hi from england



## walker811 (Oct 7, 2022)

Hi I'm natz, I'm new to the hobby I currently have a hymenopus coronatus 2instar, a Phyllocrania paradoxa 3instar and a oxyopsis peruviana, I think 3instar I've got basic care down but finding it hard to find anything on oxyopsis peruviana the correct sizing for the enclosure of and adult I've currently got all three in deli pots till there bigger any advise you can offer is greatly appreciated


----------



## T.C. (Oct 7, 2022)

They are beautiful. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ckowsky (Oct 8, 2022)

Welcome to the forum, I will say, the selection of mantids y’all have regularity available overseas is enviable! Enjoy the hobby and orchids!


----------



## Orin (Oct 9, 2022)

walker811 said:


> Hi I'm natz, I'm new to the hobby I currently have a hymenopus coronatus 2instar, a Phyllocrania paradoxa 3instar and a oxyopsis peruviana, I think 3instar I've got basic care down but finding it hard to find anything on oxyopsis peruviana the correct sizing for the enclosure of and adult I've currently got all three in deli pots till there bigger any advise you can offer is greatly appreciated


Welcome! If you have the molting surface on the top (screen under or part of lid) smaller cages are big enough, but if molting surfaces are lower (low twigs) bigger cages can be too small. I raised Oxyopsis in 16 oz. deli with screen lid (about 7 cm high). A few species don't molt well hanging from perpendicular surfaces but most do very well.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 9, 2022)

Hi Natz.


----------



## walker811 (Oct 10, 2022)

Orin said:


> Welcome! If you have the molting surface on the top (screen under or part of lid) smaller cages are big enough, but if molting surfaces are lower (low twigs) bigger cages can be too small. I raised Oxyopsis in 16 oz. deli with screen lid (about 7 cm high). A few species don't molt well hanging from perpendicular surfaces but most do very well.


Thank you I couldn't find anything on google with the size of a adult. Currently in 32.oz deli pot. Correct temps or humidity


----------



## Synapze (Oct 10, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## The Wolven (Oct 10, 2022)

Europeans do have access to more variety of mantises than the U.S. I wonder if it's possible to get ooths from species not available in the U.S legally imported from a breeder over in European to here. It would involve getting a permit, I'm sure.


----------



## Cosmic Kitten (Oct 10, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## walker811 (Oct 18, 2022)

walker811 said:


> Hi I'm natz, I'm new to the hobby I currently have a hymenopus coronatus 2instar, a Phyllocrania paradoxa 3instar and a oxyopsis peruviana, I think 3instar I've got basic care down but finding it hard to find anything on oxyopsis peruviana the correct sizing for the enclosure of and adult I've currently got all three in deli pots till there bigger any advise you can offer is greatly appreciated


Just added a Pseudocreobotra wahlbergi 4instar to my collection. The 


other 3 have all had successful molts. They also have names now casper, assassin, blossom and most likely prickles


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 26, 2022)

Welcome, where are u from?


----------



## walker811 (Oct 26, 2022)

England


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 26, 2022)

Duh! my bad


----------

